# Looking for a prebuilt gaming rig



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I really dont want to build one myself, Im worried i will mess up. I have $1200 to spend on a good gaming rig that includes everything, monitor, etc. I want it from a store that can get it here quick also. Im looking around at like Cyberpowerpc.com, trying to configure a good build. But they seem slow at shipping. I dont know.

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
$1200

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
No

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Relatively none

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
yes

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
no

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
yes, just a little

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
160-250G

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
no

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
vista

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
Need a case, big enough

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
Yes, keyboard and mouse, and a cheap set of speakers

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
no

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
20in wide

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
Newegg? Cyberpowerpc.com?

Location: What country do you live in?


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

check out www.newegg.com and check out there pre-built systems. newegg.com is a really good website, very reliable.

computer_doctor


----------

